# Application done!!!!



## mustanglx88 (15 Jan 2013)

I finally applied this weekend. This will be a big change for me and my family, after almost 13 years in the automobile industry. But I'm really excited and nervous at the same time on starting this new road in my life. Hopefully it won't take an eternity to begin, but I guess I'll just need to wait like everybody else  .


----------



## BeyondTheNow (16 Jan 2013)

Good luck to you in the process!

The waiting can be frustrating, especially when you really don't know what is going on. There was a period in my own process where my application seemed to be in limbo while being transferred from one location to another. (This was near the beginning.) I was a little concerned that it may have been misplaced, but everything came together, it got where it needed to be and there were always people to speak to with any questions throughout. 

I'm still going through the hiring process after more than a year, (and there are several other applicants who have been much longer, as you may have read) but it's important to remain optimistic, have patience and use the time to better yourself.  You'll find a ton of information here.  As well, when your file has been assigned to a file manager he/she will be a godsend. Mine has been terrific, always pleasant, always willing to take the time to speak with me.

Again, best of luck! It'll feel great once things get rolling


----------



## mustanglx88 (17 Jan 2013)

Thank you Shuck10


----------



## TYLERgibson (17 Jan 2013)

Goodluck! I just finished my interview last friday and I'm waiting to be selected now. Best of luck to you and your family! What are you applying for??


----------



## Kyle ARTY (24 Jan 2013)

congrats man. so you're merit listed?  I applied in mid august 2012 and I was merit listed on Dec 13, 2012. a long and frusterating wait and im still waiting. but I have been using this time in between to better myself and it really only seems like yesturday that I applied. but since ive been merit listed. time seems to go by soo slowly because of the anxious await for my call. but good things come to those who wait. all I can say is keep up-to- date with your CFRC by calling or in person and be ready with questions to ask. they'll answer them the best they can and it fills a lot of gaps and makes you more at ease with the process. eventhough my buddies who are actually in the CF tell me to ask when  the senate will sit for my trade (Artillery) and i did. and they told me they dont know. when they should because according to a lot of people on here, they got the answer to it for their trade.

I feel like im left in the dark for that question. but anyway. just keep going. once you're merit listed. you will breathe a sigh of both relief and anxiousness. because you know youre set and just waiting. but waiting is the longest and hardest thing you will go through because they were calling me with updates on my file up until I was merit listed. then nothing since Dec 13,2012.  but anyways i wrote a friggen book lol. 

good luck with the process and hopefully we'll both get the call very soon.


----------



## SIROEW (24 Jan 2013)

Kyle ARTY said:
			
		

> I was merit listed on Dec 13, 2012.



Just curious, but did the recruiting centre staff call or email you to inform you that you were merit listed or did you have to contact them to find out?


----------



## Kyle ARTY (28 Jan 2013)

SuperMario579 said:
			
		

> Just curious, but did the recruiting centre staff call or email you to inform you that you were merit listed or did you have to contact them to find out?




 I actually called them about a week after to find out where my file was in the process. And at that point my file manager said "we'll you were merit listed on the 13th". so to my surprise I felt in the dark. because I called about two days ago and they told me they had no update on when the senate will sit again for my trade (Artillery) so... I dont know anymore really because based on posts on here they are able to fin out that question for their trade. so I'll just have to wait for my call hopefully in march or april.


----------

